# Thoughts on this dog



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

This is an interesting male. Critique please.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Interesting how? What are you looking for?

Seems like an AKC showline dog?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I will bite!

Light eyes and nose leather (is it black?). Colors could be richer.
Somewhat weak pasterns. Deep chested, thick strong neck. Appears short-backed with a high loin, but that may very well be the stack. 
Loose skin and musculatiure, possibly older dog or just not "fit."
Overall a pleasing appearance with a nice masculine head.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not too sure what you are referring to. What I see is a beautiful German Shepherd Male.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Mary has good eyes. Blue German Shepherd, though hard to tell from this particular picture.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I will bite!
> 
> Light eyes and nose leather (is it black?). Colors could be richer.
> Somewhat weak pasterns. Deep chested, thick strong neck. Appears short-backed with a high loin, but that may very well be the stack.
> ...


I would agree. How about his topline, front and rear angulation? I like his shoulder set. Color is washed out. Croup looks decent?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the front and the rear. Not sure what is "correct" but it looks like what I like. I'm not a fan of the blue or such light eyes, personal preference. I like the look of the coat, I don't like dogs with tons of coat or really plush coat. He looks masculine, but to me looks too heavy.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm nothing but a pet owner but I also see the blue dilution. and I agree that he doesn't appear to be in the best shape. A little heavy for my tastes.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I can kinda see the blue, now that someone has called attention to it, but not really. I do agree, he looks either really thick in the undercoat or slightly heavy. 

I think he's a nice lookin' dog, though.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I think his upper arm comes up too straight from his elbow. It is supposed to be a 45 degree angle between the elbow and the upper arm. The upper arm appears to be long enough, but the shoulder blade appears too short.

There appears to be a "nick" in his topline. That could just be grooming or it could be a place where a vertebrae is lower in the spine than the rest. There was a German dog in St. Louis that not only had that same problem, but produced it on a regular basis. I can't think of his name right now. There are also American dogs that have had it, such as Eslaru's Gallant Tellaheide.

His croup seems to be of a good length, but appears a little steep. Good broad thigh and length of stifle.

In show jargon, I would say that the dog is very "wet" -- loose fitting skin and very plush coat.

Doc, what do you think of him?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks like a beautiful senior male.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine male who is quite soft. High withers and excellent rear angulation. His topline is a bit soft and his croup could be longer. I would like to see a smoother connection between the loin and the croup. What I find the most distracting is his shoulder. He is very upright in his upper arm so I would guess he lifts in front when he moves. His upper arm does have good length, though. I would like to see tighter feet, but they are not awful.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What does soft mean? Does it mean out of shape?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Andaka said:


> I think his upper arm comes up too straight from his elbow. It is supposed to be a 45 degree angle between the elbow and the upper arm. The upper arm appears to be long enough, but the shoulder blade appears too short.
> 
> There appears to be a "nick" in his topline. That could just be grooming or it could be a place where a vertebrae is lower in the spine than the rest. There was a German dog in St. Louis that not only had that same problem, but produced it on a regular basis. I can't think of his name right now. There are also American dogs that have had it, such as Eslaru's Gallant Tellaheide.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with any of the observations. He is within the standard in both height and weight but on the upper end. He is not in "show" shape, i guess i am more interested in his structure, bone and proportions. I agree with the nick in the top line - not sure if it is grooming or inherited. Shoulders are off - but I've seen worse, pasterns are a tad weak. I think his croup is ok, not great. Like I said, I'm not too put off with his coloring. I would like to see him "tight" and in "show" shape. And perhaps a better stack.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Doc said:


> Like I said, I'm not too put off with his coloring.


Didn't think so, since he is one of your stud dogs. 




> I would like to see him "tight" and in "show" shape. And perhaps a better stack.


He does have a handsome face . . . since you own him, no reason why you can't start getting him in shape and showing him off at his best.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Its what you think that matters. I'm not big on this rate my dog crap.Who gives a crap what anyone else thinks . By the way, i think he's gorgeous. All these dogs will have color differences,build differences etc. and it really isn't right or wrong. ALL GSD'S ARE BEAUTIFUL. Maybe people who like to pick our dogs apart should be picked apart by our GSD'S . Beauty contests are best left to the anal & snooty!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Beauty contests are best left to the anal & snooty!!!!!


Guess I'm anal and snooty then.

What an insulting thing to say.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> Its what you think that matters. I'm not big on this rate my dog crap.Who gives a crap what anyone else thinks . By the way, i think he's gorgeous. *All these dogs will have color differences,build differences etc. and it really isn't right or wrong*. ALL GSD'S ARE BEAUTIFUL. Maybe people who like to pick our dogs apart should be picked apart by our GSD'S . Beauty contests are best left to the anal & snooty!!!!!


I could not disagree with you more.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> Didn't think so, since he is one of your stud dogs.


Out of curiosity, what makes you think that? Is doc a breeder? Usually the breeders here have links to their website..?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> Its what you think that matters. I'm not big on this rate my dog crap.Who gives a crap what anyone else thinks . By the way, i think he's gorgeous. All these dogs will have color differences,build differences etc. and it really isn't right or wrong. ALL GSD'S ARE BEAUTIFUL. Maybe people who like to pick our dogs apart should be picked apart by our GSD'S . Beauty contests are best left to the anal & snooty!!!!!


This is rude.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I think that poster is missing the point of the critque section


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Of course they are all beautiful!!! My floppy eared mixed breed is beautiful too, but is she in looks and temperament what a GSD should be? No. _Breeders_ must be responsible and breed dogs that conform to the standard in size, colour, conformation, temperament, drives, balance, and so on. Otherwise you end up with dogs that look like newfoundlands or Great Pyrennese, and people claiming they are GSDs. The dogs they have might be the best dogs ever, but they are not what a GSD is supposed to be.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lucy Dog, sent you a PM!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My dogs are both working line but for some strange reason that I can not fathom for the life of me I started taking a confirmation class with her and we are both loving it. So if you feel that way try it you might find you opinion of it changes...Also one of the things I really used to like in schutzhund was when the TD would take a dog and discuss its confirmation just enjoyed learning about it


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> Very masculine male who is quite soft. High withers and excellent rear angulation. His topline is a bit soft and his croup could be longer. I would like to see a smoother connection between the loin and the croup. What I find the most distracting is his shoulder. He is very upright in his upper arm so I would guess he lifts in front when he moves. His upper arm does have good length, though. I would like to see tighter feet, but they are not awful.


He was run over by a jeep (long story) a year ago and his shoulder blade was broken into two pieces. It is now held together by a metal plate and obviously is not in perfect alignment.

He is now about 15 pounds lighter but still exhibits the wonky shoulder alignment. He will be shown, hopefully in October. I appreciate all the input.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> He was run over by a jeep (long story) a year ago and his shoulder blade was broken into two pieces. It is now held together by a metal plate and obviously is not in perfect alignment.
> 
> He is now about 15 pounds lighter but still exhibits the wonky shoulder alignment. He will be shown, hopefully in October. I appreciate all the input.


:shocked: I'm glad he's okay and able to get around!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> ALL GSD'S ARE BEAUTIFUL.


Agreed


----------

